# Please help, is there another name for a mobilvetta newlife?



## 103886 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi we are going mad, we have seen the mobile home we want. We went to Marquis and saw a mobilvetta newlife 3. 

We are no looking to try and find it left hand drive in europe but nobody recognises newlife 3. Marquis said it was brought in by SEA UK but we are stumped.

Any help on this one pretty please?

Thanks


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Please help, is there another name for a mobilvetta newl*



jimcanswim said:


> Hi we are going mad, we have seen the mobile home we want. We went to Marquis and saw a mobilvetta newlife 3.
> 
> We are no looking to try and find it left hand drive in europe but nobody recognises newlife 3. Marquis said it was brought in by SEA UK but we are stumped.
> 
> ...


hi heres mobilvetta website is the model on here :?:

>>>>HERE<<<<<

theres no mention of newlife3 on it :?

ray


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Did a quick google on the name and it seems like it was a Marquis special made to their specs, and badged with the name newlife, this happens quite a lot with MH's, as ay said have a look on the Mobilvetta web site and you should be able to find a similar van to the one you want.
Good Hunting :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Helen is correct. Marquis are famous for doing special versions of Manufacturers vans. They do many on based on Swift's. They are basically the same as the manufacturers + some extra's and maybe different stick on graphics with a new name. 

I would look at Mobilvetta's web site and find the one with the same layout and specs. Bear in mind though that vans bought on the continent may not come with the same specs and equipment as British ones. 

Trevor


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Did a quick google on the name and it seems like it was a Marquis special made to their specs, and badged with the name newlife, this happens quite a lot with MH's, as ay said have a look on the Mobilvetta web site and you should be able to find a similar van to the one you want.
> Good Hunting :wink:


hi thanks helen its like the sundance ie.. suntor from brownhill s same model differant name with a few goodies

ray


----------



## 103886 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi, thanks everyone for the replies, they are very much appreciated. We are now pulling our hair out over this one lol.

We called SEA UK who are marquis's importers and they said it was a unique one built by gigant.

To be honest the spec is not a huge issue we just love the layout and cannot find similar anywhere despite seeing over 100 vans.

We have looked on the Mobilvetta website and cannot find similar layout there either lol.... Typical, the one we want is the one we can't have!

Thanks again


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

jimcanswim what layout is it you are trying to find. Perhaps the collective knowledge base that is MHF can point you in the direction of a van with an identical layout to the one you are after. there are many different vans with the same layout and if your mobilvetta is so elusive then perhaps a different van with that layout could be the answer.
Carol





Edited for seriously rubbish spelling!!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Mobilvetta models*

 
Hi, if it's of any help to you, the following are the Mobilvetta models listed for Italy in 2007, all with varying versions of each model :
Top Driver
Huari
Nazca
Kimu
At a guess maybe what you are looking for is the Nazca 21 s/d, or the Nazca 11 sd., as these are the most exclusive (most expensive!) of the entire range.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 103886 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks a million everyone for the help. After beating the internet with a stick we finally came across another vehicle with the same layout it is here

http://www.euramobil.de/_produkte_gb_2006/details.html?-token.bezeichnung=Activa635LS

Good Idea Carol, does anyone recognise this layout in any other vans?

Thanks Eddied, the layout does not appear on any of the Mobilvetta models... as far as we can see. As it turns out is was manufactured for SEA UK for Marquis.

Boy this is a tricky game, a lot more to this motorhoming than meets the eye.

Thanks everyone, appreciate all the help.

Cheers


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Know what you mean. We were at Marquis Devon on Monday and saw a Sea Newlife 1, fixed rear bed lower profile, at a rather startling £26995 on the road.
I picked up the single sheet leaflet and this says 'Mobilvetta' design, exclusive to Marquis and produced by Sea.
The Newlife 3 is shown at £34995 otr and is rear kitchen 5 berth.
They looked excellent value with probably a bit dodgy build quality.
I would simply contact Marquis as they will be the only supplier.
Paul


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

AFAIK Marquis are part of the Autosleepers Group who are part of SEA 

or the other way round :? 

Steve


----------



## 103886 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oldenstar, they have now reduced the price of the newlife range this week. The newlife 3 is up for £31,995 £3,000 discount. So now even cheaper.

Homenaway, I have now contacted Marquis for a LHD so will have to wait and see what transpires... Only thing is, I am not sure they would pass on savings of importing a motorhome to me.

Anyone seen a layout like this in any other motorhome? As I think Eura Mobil, may be a bit pricey for us.

Cheers


----------

